# Home Gym



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Got a really close mate looking to get a home gym. I've been begging him to join the gym for years, he did a brief stint with me about 10 years ago but current circumstance he cant afford the monthly fees.

But his family want to buy him a home gym for a birthday present. He has spotted this one but with the Weider name on and Golds Gym label i have to wonder if there is a premium stuck on for that.

http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/category/Gym_Equipment_Packages/Build_Muscle_Packages_67/Home_Gym_Intermediate_Package/1379/index.aspx

Anyone use a home gym or can recommend a decent one that should last someone. Ideally long to get them hooked into finding the cash for a gym.

Abusive reps will be awarded to those helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

You know you just want to recommend getting a bench and a load of weights. itll be cheaper, last longer etc etc.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd advise them to get him a power rack or something so he can do all his workouts heavy, and in safety too. He will be able to squat and bench with no spotter a home and its got a chin-up bar too...

http://www.gymratz.co.uk/weight-training-gym-equipment/item455.htm

Add a cheap adjustable bench and you're sorted, can even add the optional lat attatchment at a later date.

Obv not ideal but prob better than the one they were considering?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> You know you just want to recommend getting a bench and a load of weights. itll be cheaper, last longer etc etc.


i 2nd that. my home gym consist of bench, rack, olympics weights and a punch bag.

you do need a bitta space for it thou, i use my garage, i couldn't see deadlifting inside being good for the floor :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> You know you just want to recommend getting a bench and a load of weights. itll be cheaper, last longer etc etc.


Agreed tell him to get a power cage with a bar and some weights, those home gyms are sh1t IMO.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Abusive reps


can i have some of those anyway :whistling:


----------

